# New Laptop - what do I need



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a new laptop for Christmas and before I install all the security programs I was using on my old laptop, I wanted to check with you. I don't think everything is compatible with Windows 8.1. I used to use CCleaner, Malwarebytes (pd version), and Microsoft Essentials. 

The new computer came with Norton Antivirus. Supposedly under the Security Section it says I have Antivirus and Malware/Spyware protection. To be honest I don't know what I have or what's it doing. I used Norton many years ago and it became a resource hog so I quit using it. There seemed to be so many newer programs and some are free that seemed to do the a great job.

I don't want to get a lot of "crap" on my new laptop especially if something isn't compatible with 8.1. I read somewhere that MSE wasn't compatible and they were saying to use Windows Defender. When I checked this new laptop, Windows Defender was turned off because Norton was activated. I thought Windows Defender was pretty weak compared to newer programs out there. I remember several computers ago turning if off and using the programs I listed above. 

Guess I'm trying to be smart about all this instead of doing something and then having to come to you guys to help me "fix it". I know you will steer me right!!

I've included a screen shot of what it says it has and what it is protecting.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not an expert here - but if you look through the security forum, you will see a lot of recommendations for the following programs.
For an independent view of free antivirus software have a read here Best Free Antivirus Software and AV-Comparatives Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software » AV-Comparatives

The windows 8/ 7 / vista firewall is considered adequate and especially if you are connected behind a router.
Have a read in our "general security" forum and look for the advice from our security gurus.

Several excellent free antivirus programs are available. But you should only ever have 1 on the PC at a time otherwise this can cause issues.

Windows 8 has "windows defender" already included , which is MSE

You will need to uninstall Norton, and also use the Norton removal tools - see below

*Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)* I used to use this program , as it was receiving some very good reviews. But recently (June 2014) it would appear to be dropping down the rankings. (Sep 2014) and continues to receive low reviews now

I have now started to use Avast and Avira on any computers that I work on. Avira gets a lot of good reviews at the moment, as does bitdefender free

Microsoft Security Essentials | Protect against viruses, spyware, and other malware

*Avast* 
i used to use and recommend to clients -but the subscription each year meant a few clients did not update and some ended up with malware/virus - so i stopped recommending - although I have since discovered the subscription renewal is now much easier.
I have now added to a few machines to see how the renewal process works, and if its still as confusing.
On installation, you do need to make sure you choose only to put the free version and not the full demo version, which is a 20 day trial and will pop up with a reminder after 14days. The link is easily missed.
If you do get the popup - you can choose to install the "standard" version which is free
http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download

*AntiVir*
Avira Free Antivirus - Download the best free antivirus software
This product has had some really good reviews recently (June 2014), and (sep 2014) continues to get good reviews and so I have started to use this program and so far have been very impressed with it.
Make sure you read each page and choose to use the free version and not accept the trial/demo version

EST Nod 32 also gets a lot of very good reviews although it is not free
*ESET NOD32*
Antivirus Software for PC, Mac, and Android Devices | ESET Internet Security and Virus Protection

Norton Internet Security also has some good reviews - but expensive, and requires a yearly subscription

I also like to put these two malware programs onto any PC I work on, I use the FREE versions, they are often recommended here and can be run with any of the above antivirus programs. 

*Malwarebytes* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
Malwarebytes | Free Anti-Malware Detection & Removal Software

*superantispyware* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
SUPERAntiSpyware - Downloads


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time or even a third time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us...&ispid=&pvid=f-core-cur&q=Norton+Removal+Tool

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
Download Norton Removal Tool - MajorGeeks


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I did some research based on your directive to other sites. Eventually I had so many windows open regarding "security" that I got a headache. I read about alternate browsers that don't allow cookies, firewalls, HIPS, Malware/Spyware programs,and Antivirus. I really want to disable my Norton, but I don't feel comfortable with Windows Defender. In any ratings I saw, Norton wasn't too high and Defender was even lower. Two programs that intrigued me were:

Securia Personal Software Inspector (free) and Comodo Antivirus (free). 

What opinion does this forum have regarding these? I currently have MalwareBytes installed, but understand that one program doesn't always get everything. If I installed either or both of these programs - in addition to MalwareBytes - would I be causing myself some problems or conflicts?

Two other Antivirus that were better than most - but not rated the best - were AVG and Avast. Love to hear what you have to say about all this.

THANKS!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Go with Avast and use the removal tool for Norton, I use MSE and so far have not had a problem but I do understand it has not been well rated of late, so Avast would be the one I would choose from the 2.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you go with Avast, every 4th or 5th scan, also scan archived files.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Windows Defender in windows 8.1 now includes Microsoft Security Essentials. Microsoft merged the two starting with win8. IMO, that and Malwarebytes is all you really need as long as you practice safe surfing.

every once in a while you may want a second opinion such as housecall that will scan from online.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I read that MSE wasn't compatible with Windows 8.1 so I haven't attempted to install it. I'm still concerned because Windows Defender did NOT rate well at all and I went to 2 independent sites that rated Antivirus Software. They rated about 15 of the ones out there - one was as of Oct 2014 and the other Dec 2014. Windows Defender didn't even show up on one. So I'm understanding that I don't need or want COMODO or Securia. Correct?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For all intents MSE and Windows Defender are the same program. Just a change of name although the old, old Defender was different in XP.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use comodo never had an issue but I wouldn't recommend it for someone who isn't that experienced with PCs. MSE is perfectly good for someone such as you.

If you wanted a paid for program called ESET you can let that do its own thing.

Norton can be hard to remove, you need to visit the nortons website and download the removal tool.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

flydonna said:


> I read that MSE wasn't compatible with Windows 8.1 so I haven't attempted to install it. I'm still concerned because Windows Defender did NOT rate well at all and I went to 2 independent sites that rated Antivirus Software. They rated about 15 of the ones out there - one was as of Oct 2014 and the other Dec 2014. Windows Defender didn't even show up on one. So I'm understanding that I don't need or want COMODO or Securia. Correct?


As been mentioned at least twice, it is now part of windows defender. You do not need to download and install mse. As far as rankings, I could careless how it ranks because you can go to several ranking sites and every one of them will be different. The only REAL test is what works for your usage. 

I am mainly a linux user but the one computer that has windows has mse and never had a problem. I have used mse on all of my computers since it came out because you can install it and forget it and never had an issue. 

however, use what makes you feel secure. There are a lot of good free ones out there, there is nothing wrong with trying them to see if it is for you.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

OK good to know....wish Microsoft would have explained that. Don't know why they would use the name of an old - not very good - product for MSE which I thought was fine on my Windows 7 computers. Thanks!


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your help and support! Makes me a lot more comfortable getting advice from the "people in the know".


----------

